# my tiny fear



## hong kong fooey (Jan 14, 2006)

okay I have a little tiny fear of spiders!!  it's not to bad. I just freak out a little. yea I was in the car driving and saw a spider " did I mention that I am scared to death of ? " and I kinda freaked out a little and almost went off the road. then ther was the other time I was in my car and I felt somthing on my leg thank god I had parked the car because I freaked out just a little and jumped out of the car. the last time I was at the movies and was watching KING KONG yea there was a scene where there were these huge bugs attacking the people. um yea I had my shirt over my head and latched on to my girlfriends arm and ended up jumping up and running out of the theatre! y like I said it's just a little fear. p.s. TKDGIRL knows all about my fear she was ther everytime I freaked out


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2006)

I hate little flying insects. Big ones I don't mind so much, but little ones I don't like.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 14, 2006)

Spiders for me.  But with a 5 y/o son I've had to suck it up a bit.  Don't want him to pick it up as well.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 17, 2006)

I can handle a lot of nature stuff- just not bees.  I'm not allergic to bee stings, but I freak out!  I get goosebumps if I see someone on t.v. with something covered in bees.


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> okay I have a little tiny fear of spiders


 
You ain't alone...


----------

